# Easy Cake/Truffle Dessert Balls



## smoking b (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok here are some quick & easy dessert balls you can make with no heat source at all.













PICT0045.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 7, 2013






Here is what you will need...

1/2    cup sugar

1       stick butter (salted or unsalted - whatever you have handy)

1 1/2 cups flour

1       tsp vanilla

1/8    tsp salt

1       cup cake mix (I used yellow for these ones)

Whatever coating you want to put on them

For ones like this you will need...

1 Lb. chocolate

4 Tbsp cake mix

Nonpareils

Let your stick of butter out to soften before you need it (trust me on this)













PICT0022.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






Add the butter & sugar to a mixing bowl.













PICT0023.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






Mix together well.













PICT0024.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






Add the flour & mix it in well.













PICT0026.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






Add the cake mix, vanilla & salt. Mix well.













PICT0027.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






When you're done it will probably be a little dry like this...













PICT0032.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






If that's the case add a little milk & mix it in. I start with 1/4 cup & if I need more I add 1 Tbsp at a time...













PICT0033.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






You want to end up with a consistency like this where if you squeeze it in your hand it will compress & retain that shape...













PICT0036.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






Roll it up into little balls & put them on wax paper. I ended up with 20 balls but ate one so there are 19 left  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Put them in the freezer or fridge to firm up while you get the coating ready.

Next phase is the coating...


----------



## smoking b (Aug 8, 2013)

For the coating I used you will need to melt the pound of chocolate first.













PICT0038.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






I used white chocolate "melts" & put them in the microwave in 30 second intervals stirring every time so they don't burn. The proper way to do it is with a double boiler but it would have been hard for me to get to mine so I cheated  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0039.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






As soon as the chocolate is melted mix in the 4 Tbsp cake mix.













PICT0042.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






Take out your balls, coat them in chocolate & sprinkle on the nonpareils. Put them in the fridge to harden the chocolate before serving...













PICT0044.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 8, 2013






These things are very rich & tasty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You can use other cake mixes in place of the yellow. For the coating you can use other chocolate or skip it & use sugar, maple sugar, crushed nuts, icing or whatever you come up with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You can put a stick in them like a lollipop to make them easier to handle if you want but I usually don't bother...

Give them a try - they really are quick & easy


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cold smoke these bad boys..?..  That might be too much :)  Looks good and definitely sounds like one would be enough! nice work


----------



## travisb (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## hangin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yea these cake balls are delicious , My wife makes them quite a bit and its funny how people go crazy over them and always compliment her on how good they are . She is gonna attempt to make some chocolate peanut butter ones this weekend so those should be great. Hope all have a great weekend!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks GREAT!

David


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 9, 2013)

Yummmmm.....those are great.  some of my customers make them out of cake that has been baked...and then add "something" to the mix...use a melon baller and freeze...then dip in the "icing".

I like your way!

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Aug 9, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Cold smoke these bad boys..?..  That might be too much :)  Looks good and definitely sounds like one would be enough! nice work


I may try some of my smoked flour & smoked salt in the next ones I do. I used smoked butter one time & they were pretty good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






themule69 said:


> Looks GREAT!
> 
> David


Thanks David  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They're almost gone now...


----------



## smoking b (Aug 9, 2013)

travisb said:


> Thanks for posting!


You're welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






hangin1 said:


> Yea these cake balls are delicious , My wife makes them quite a bit and its funny how people go crazy over them and always compliment her on how good they are . She is gonna attempt to make some chocolate peanut butter ones this weekend so those should be great. Hope all have a great weekend!


You have a good weekend as well


----------



## smoking b (Aug 9, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Yummmmm.....those are great.  some of my customers make them out of cake that has been baked...and then add "something" to the mix...use a melon baller and freeze...then dip in the "icing".
> 
> I like your way!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Give it a try sometime - they are faster than it looks to make...


----------



## disco (Aug 9, 2013)

These look great. Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice! I'll bet they are extremely rich and sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------

